# max boost for stock s13?



## vitz (Dec 25, 2003)

hey all , i have a stock S13 sr20det red top , what is the recommended boost for this engine? i have told that 0.9bar is just fine , low maintenance and running safe , is that true? please help :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vitz said:


> hey all , i have a stock S13 sr20det red top , what is the recommended boost for this engine? i have told that 0.9bar is just fine , low maintenance and running safe , is that true? please help :cheers:


yes. and a search would have found this. go do it now. get some practice.


----------



## vitz (Dec 25, 2003)

is this really max boost ? safest boost for daily usage? hmmm let me try it .


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dude the SR can handle 23 psi.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

for a completely stock S13 red or black top SR, i wouldn't recommend going past 10psi. you'll have to do a couple little mods to be able to boost efficiently at the "max" of 15-18psi without spiking or what not.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> dude the SR can handle 23 psi.


in order to get to 23psi you will definately need a new fuel system, and if i'm not mistaken a new turbo with an FMIC. i dont think the stock turbo can handle that much boost.


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

No way a stock T-25 can handle 23 PSI. Definately would need to upgrade.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

12psi stock cooler. 15psi Bigger frontmount. Turbo will be struggling at these pressures and you will get significant lag.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

Joel said:


> 12psi stock cooler. 15psi Bigger frontmount. Turbo will be struggling at these pressures and you will get significant lag.


Boost pressure has nothing to do with it.... It is all about CFM's.... I had no problem watching the boost gauge in my talon spike to 22-23psi on my stock t-25. It won't hold more than 11psi to redline, but if you just leave the wastegate signal hose open the turbo will hit high pressures. At boost levels higher than 15ish psi a t-25 will be extremely inneficient and will gain no power because of heat.

I ran 15-17psi all the time on a stock side mount intercooler, once again it was on a dsm, but a big FMIC can be overkill and actually decrease the performance of your car through pressure drop. You don't need a big FMIC with a t-25, it will just make the turbo spool up slower.


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

My friend whos in the marines now has a sr20 that I swapped in for him. But with a Trust FMIC it lagged pretty damn bad. He was running high boost at 1.0 Bar and seemed like it didnt hurt it one bit. I wouldn't go that high on a stock SR unless you got ATLEAST a bigger I/C and Fuel pump. 

-Alex


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

,.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

,.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

post whores.. *shakes head in shame* 

to my small knowledge, it's not safe to go over 12psi on a stock t25.. 10psi is okay, 12psi maybe. but anything higher than that, something's gonna go


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> ,.


:d


----------



## vitz (Dec 25, 2003)

thanks all for your reply , well now i decide to boost mine to 12psi after getting opinion from all , i hope there is nothing happen and i can save some money for the maintenance and having fu driving my car  cheers


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

djmamayek said:


> Boost pressure has nothing to do with it.... It is all about CFM's.... I had no problem watching the boost gauge in my talon spike to 22-23psi on my stock t-25. It won't hold more than 11psi to redline, but if you just leave the wastegate signal hose open the turbo will hit high pressures. At boost levels higher than 15ish psi a t-25 will be extremely inneficient and will gain no power because of heat.
> 
> I ran 15-17psi all the time on a stock side mount intercooler, once again it was on a dsm, but a big FMIC can be overkill and actually decrease the performance of your car through pressure drop. You don't need a big FMIC with a t-25, it will just make the turbo spool up slower.


I must disagree. The stock silvia CA and SR intercoolers are possibly the worst ever made for a production car. If you run high boost with a stock cooler your engine will detonate. Full stop.
Running your stock T25g turbo at greater than 15psi for extended periods of time will result in turbo bearing failure.


----------

